# General > Business >  Major Reviews Target Savings And Efficiencies

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Major Reviews Target Savings And Efficiencies* 

A number of key strategies, which are aimed at delivering more efficient services and significant savings, have been agreed by The Highland Council's Resources Committee.   The reviews surround making better use of council properties, sharing services with partner agencies, reducing the costs of back office support for council services and making it easier on the web for the public to access information and pay for/book services.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

